# Laser Measures



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This came up in another thread, I found a laser measure very worth buying. I bought an inexpensive one and it's worth it's weight in gold. 

So I am at a customer's yesterday and one of the guys has this one on his desk 

 Bosch GLM 100 C 

This thing will also tell you the angle you're at so you know when you're square to the surface you're aiming at. Now that seems like it would be a big deal. 

But it's a lot more money, so I'll give it some thought whether it's worth the $250-$275 it is going to cost. I search around a bit and found this one 

Leica DISTO™ E7400x 

This one uses regular batteries, which is a plus in my mind, and seems to edge out the Bosch on features. I never heard of Leica. Anyone ever use this brand? 

Any other brands worth a look?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This came up in another thread, I found a laser measure very worth buying. I bought an inexpensive one and it's worth it's weight in gold.
> 
> So I am at a customer's yesterday and one of the guys has this one on his desk
> 
> ...



Leica is huge in Germany, they make the Leica-flex camera that was highly sought after in film use days. Hard to beat German engineering.

But for me a tool has to earn it's keep, especially the highend ones. 

What is it going to do for you to earn it's keep?


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

splatz said:


> This thing will also tell you the angle you're at so you know when you're square to the surface you're aiming at. Now that seems like it would be a big deal.
> 
> But it's a lot more money, so I'll give it some thought whether it's worth the $250-$275 it is going to cost. I search around a bit and found this one
> 
> ...


Leica is the gold standard for laser measures. The e7400x is the one I was looking at, considering it's their "tough" version, also the cheapest one with 1mm accuracy. If I did get one, that'd be it.

One thing I'm not sure about is whether a laser measure would allow leaving your tape measure behind, because I think the better features alone may not be worth it without saving a bit of weight and space. The issue for laser measures is "floating" end points, they do make a magnetic target which would probably alleviate that situation most of the time.

That means the question is whether setting up a target and taking a highly accurate measurement is preferable to just extending a tape. Tape may be faster and if you're not taking final measurements the accuracy might not matter that much.

Personally I'm having a hard time justifying an e7400x, but I'm also not likely to be doing a lot of install work and don't carry a tape measure either for what it's worth.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

They are killer for quick & accurate dimensioning// estimates.

For under-slab lay out, they are impossible to beat.

They also eliminate the need to grab a ladder -- many a time.

They are beyond the needs of j-men, IMHO.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a Milwaukee one I use for measuring pole light heights. Works well enough.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> They are killer for quick & accurate dimensioning// estimates.
> 
> For under-slab lay out, they are impossible to beat.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with 3/4 of that. I have two (received as gifts) and have only used them for estimating purposes.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd agree with 3/4 of that. I have two (received as gifts) and have only used them for estimating purposes.


How often do you use a tape measure? and what for? Practically speaking, when or why do you reach for the tape over the laser? Think those answers will reveal more about whether laser would be preferable for someone.

I think I just like the _idea _of a laser, but in reality it might end up being more cumbersome for doing things like measuring a run of wire. Laser seems to produce a measurement with less effort, but I think that depends. Accuracy likewise may not really matter or make up for the simplicity of a tape depending on the application.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> How often do you use a tape measure? and what for? Practically speaking, when or why do you reach for the tape over the laser? Think those answers will reveal more about whether laser would be preferable for someone.
> 
> I think I just like the _idea _of a laser, but in reality it might end up being more cumbersome for doing things like measuring a run of wire. Laser seems to produce a measurement with less effort, but I think that depends. Accuracy likewise may not really matter or make up for the simplicity of a tape depending on the application.


In the last 10 years of my working career it was rare I needed anything more than a stick rule. I carried a 6' or 12' tape in a couple toolbags and they were more than adequate for my needs.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I use one of the cheaper 65ft bosch lasers. I mostly use it for layout and estimating material quantities like wire and pipe. If i were to do it again I'd probably get one of 100ft ones but I wouldn't spend more than $50- $75


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

How many times do I have to say it ?

Lasers (distance) are...

#1 perfect for estimating... ( *winning bids* )

#2 astounding for under slab lay out...

They have virtually no use for j-men.

They are a contractor's asset.

Usually controlled by a PM or a GF.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Leica is top notch. I have a Leica Disto D2. Mine is the older one without Blutooth, mine only does 200' compared to 330' for the newer one with Blutooth.

If you are going to get one, you want it to be able to do at least 150'.

Someone mentioned a J-man not ever needing one of these, but I could think of many times where it would come in handy. For example, I remember being on a scissor lift 20' in the air running traps across a large room and having nothing to measure off of. The laser measuring off of a wall 40' away would work perfect.

Even in a smaller setting, running a single pipe across a room, I remember trying to stick my tape measure out 12-14' to reach the nearest I beam to measure off of.

The problem is that the laser measure is expensive so it's not something you would typically leave in your toolbag. If you did always have it with you, you would find dozens of uses for it.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

We did a job fishing in a lot of receptacles from an interstitial floor above into walls of a laboratory below. A laser measure proved indispensible for laying out where to drill the holes in the q-deck. I could find where the receptacle was supposed to go on the drawing, scale it off the grid lines, then use the laser to find that exact spot in the jungle of mechanical electrical services I had to crawl through in that interstice. Trying to get a tape to go in a straight line and get accurate measurements in there was simply impossible. The success rate of hitting the top plate of the wall below was extremely high, I think we only missed a couple out of nearly 100 locations.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

We have a Dewalt 330' one in each service truck/van as we rarely run conduit so it's all teck cable or control cable. These make our orders quick and simple and couldn't live without it at this point. :thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the fluke one for ceiling heights and building layouts. I put it at my waist and hit the ceiling, boom it tells me what height ladder I need to bring. 
It is great for measuring buildings for lighting layouts.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I use the fluke one for ceiling heights and building layouts. *I put it at my waist and hit the ceiling, boom it tells me what height ladder I need to bring*.
> It is great for measuring buildings for lighting layouts.


That is an EXCELLENT idea. Putting it at your waist would be perfect for the height of the top of the ladder. 

I could use this a lot in resi estimating. There are a lot of lights/chandeliers that I instal on various height ceilings and I often worry beforehand if I am bringing a tall enough ladder.


----------



## Brudda Moose (Mar 30, 2020)

telsa said:


> They are killer for quick & accurate dimensioning// estimates.
> 
> For under-slab lay out, they are impossible to beat.
> 
> ...


I just ordered one, a Bosch GLM165-25G. I’ve been thinking of the many ways it would improve my efficiency and quality/ease of life as an installer. 
Here’s my current list:
-Attic/Crawl space estimation of wire length so I can yard out for the run accurately and in a moment rather than mentally estimating lengths and sending extra, wasting a few feet between floors.
-Accurate marking of ceiling positions with single point measurement and real time measurement to find each fixtures location.
-Shooting a point to the ceiling to know height of ladder or lift I need.
-Premeasuring distance of conduit runs and obstruction heights and referring to onboard memory so I can prebend and set my ladder once.
Surely there’s a hundred more uses for a jman/installer with this thing. Any of my aforementioned items works pay for the device imho.


----------

